# php 5.3.2  & 5.2.13 no longer support Zend Optimizer from FreeBSD ports??



## drywash (May 13, 2010)

php 5.3.2  & 5.2.13 no longer support Zend Optimizer from FreeBSD ports?

This makes it very difficult to keep our zend based sites up and running wile making our freebsd server secure by running the latest php.  Any ideas as to how I can get php upgraded properly from 5.2.12 while keeping Zend Optimizer working?

Thank you!!


----------



## achix (May 13, 2010)

Now there is support for php5.2
look here: http://www.freshports.org/devel/ZendOptimizer/


----------



## drywash (May 13, 2010)

Problem is only 5.3.2 and 5.2.13 are PCI compliant.   I have 5.2.12 with Zend Optimizer (installed from FreeBSD ports).   What is recommended in order to run the latest secure php version and continue with Zend on FreeBSD?   Must I install without ports?   is there some other way?


----------



## interfasys (Aug 23, 2010)

If you can, switch to Ioncube. Zend has kind of dropped support for FreeBSD a long time ago.


----------



## swills@ (Jan 31, 2011)

Personally, I don't use PHP a great deal, but I find eaccelerator does the job fine.


----------



## Alt (Jan 31, 2011)

Afaik 5.3 is not supported by zend. I have installed it on 5.2
	
	



```
# pkg_info | grep -iE 'zend|php'
ZendOptimizer-3.3.0.a An optimizer for PHP code
php52-5.2.16        PHP Scripting Language
...
```
If *yo*u just need acceleration, better use eaccelerator. I just need to run zend-encoded php, that why *I* use 5.2.


----------



## pelmen (May 2, 2012)

Looks like eaccelerator is a potentially dead project. Will be great, if in the appendices using in the work of Zend Optimizer (or hosting company) you will demand (even if now it actually isn't necessary for you) IonCube support. At least this team finds also resources, desire and motivation for FreeBSD support.


----------

